# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]*

					Möchten Sie keinen PC von der Stange haben, sollten Sie einen Blick auf diesen PCGH-PC werfen, der von der Redaktion der PC Games Hardware konfiguriert wurde und von Alternate gebaut wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Chronik (14. November 2015)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage,
wie evtl. der ein oder andere weiß will ich mir ein neuen pcgh PC zulegen (nur bis jetzt reicht einfach meine Kohle nicht^^) aber davon mal ab.
Dieser PC hat keine "K" CPU, da ich wenig bis gar nichts an den PC rummachen will, was das Übertakten angeht! Bedeutet das "K" das das nur was für Übertakter ist also das die die daran rummachen wollen das auch können oder bedeutet das K das der PC (im normal Modus [wenn man nicht übertaktet]) auch ein wenig schneller ist?
Und wie siehst eig. mit Win7 aus, funktionert noch das "alte" Betriebsystem mit diesem PC?

Kommt das nur mir so vor oder werden die PC von pcgh (Alternate) immer teurer?


----------



## Gast20180619 (14. November 2015)

Die Frage mit dem K interessiert mich auch. Ich möchte mir jetzt auch einen aktuellen Spieler Rechner zulegen. Derzeit werkelt noch ein Intel Core 2 Quad 8400 mit übertaktet 3.2 GHz und eine GTX 670 in meinem Rechner. Selbstauen kann ich keine Kiste mehr, weil ich mittlerweile zu sehr Weitsichtig bin und auch mit Brille nicht in der Nähe die kleinen Teile sehen kann. Der Enthusiast PC gefällt mir gut, jedoch bin ich mir bei der CPU mit 3,4 GHz nicht sicher. Würde da besser eine 4x 4000 MHz passen? Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwichen den beiden CPUs? Läßt sich die 3.4 GHz auch ordentlich übertakten?


----------



## neogoki (17. November 2015)

Kurze Frage, in welcher Form erhält man den Gutschein für das Gratis-spiel beim Kauf des PCs?
Ich habe gestern den PC erhalten aber keinen Gutschein. (oder sind diese bereits alle weg?)


----------



## PiSA! (19. November 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage,
> wie evtl. der ein oder andere weiß will ich mir ein neuen pcgh PC zulegen (nur bis jetzt reicht einfach meine Kohle nicht^^) aber davon mal ab.
> Dieser PC hat keine "K" CPU, da ich wenig bis gar nichts an den PC rummachen will, was das Übertakten angeht! Bedeutet das "K" das das nur was für Übertakter ist also das die die daran rummachen wollen das auch können oder bedeutet das K das der PC (im normal Modus [wenn man nicht übertaktet]) auch ein wenig schneller ist?



Du verzichtest nicht nur auf Overclocking (freien Multi) sondern auch auf 600MHz Grundtakt und zusätzlich 200MHz max. Turbotakt.

Die "K" CPU ist schneller selbst ohne OC.

6700 3.4GHz Grundtakt (4.0 Turbo)

6700K    4.0GHz Grundtakt (4.2 Turbo)


----------



## Chronik (21. November 2015)

PiSA! schrieb:


> Du verzichtest nicht nur auf Overclocking (freien Multi) sondern auch auf 600MHz Grundtakt und zusätzlich 200MHz max. Turbotakt.
> 
> Die "K" CPU ist schneller selbst ohne OC.
> 
> ...



Na is ja ganz toll, nicht nur das ich den PC auf Alternate NICHT nachbauen kann (es gibt einfach keine 6700K CPU und nur mal so neben bei die Graka kann ich beim konfigurator auch nicht auswählen weil es die da nicht gibt, kein Ahnung warum?), muss wohl jetzt doch zum teureren Model greifen, weil wenn ich mir schon ein PC kaufe, dann ein Ding was ca. 3 - 5 Jahre hält und ich darauf auch so lange aktuelle Games zoggen kann!


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2015)

Du sollst auch den Konjigurator nicht nutzen. Die taugen nichts.
Einfach die Komponenten auswählen, die du haben willst, und gut.


----------



## Chronik (21. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst auch den Konjigurator nicht nutzen. Die taugen nichts.
> Einfach die Komponenten auswählen, die du haben willst, und gut.



Meinst du die/den Konfiguratoren/Konfigurator oder die Hardware die in den PCGH PCs verbaut ist oder die Hardware die Alternate anbietet?
Naja eig. checke ich ob der Preis auch ein selbst konfigurierten PC entspricht!


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Ich meine den Konfigurator, den jede Hardware Webseite so zu bieten hat.
Wenn du da eine entsprechende Grafikkarte auswählst, kannst du nur noch 700 Watt Netzteil nehmen und so einen Unsinn.


----------



## Chronik (11. Februar 2016)

Hey hey, ich mal wieder^^.

Mal eine Frage zu der neuen Version (mit K Prozesor), würdet ihr den nehmen oder lieber zur nächst teureren Version greifen???
Der Prozessor ist ja gut und schön das es die K Variant ist, allerdings ist nur eine GTX 980 Graka drin in der nächst teureren Version ist aber die bessere GTX 980Ti verbaut!
Bei Alternate ist der PC mit der GTX 980Ti auch nicht grad umworben. Laut Alternate kommentar: "... hat er öffters Hänger und Freezes ...", einer Vermutet, das die freezes durch den Verbau von nicht kompatiblen komponenten kommen. Es soll laut Alternate kommentar am BIOS liegen? Aber macht Alternate nicht immer noch eine BIOS aktualisierung bevor sie die Rechner rausschicken?

Der PC soll min. 3 bis 5 Jahre halten. Wie mein jetziger bloß das die alte Graka (ich glaube das war eine GTX580) vor ca. 1 Jahr den Abgang gemacht hat (Kontakte durchgeschmort).
Ob ich den mit WIN 10 nehm oder ein ohne BS, weiß ich noch nicht aber wenn dann müsste ich eh noch Win 7 nachkaufen.


----------



## Brehministrator (28. März 2016)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer noch keinen PCGH-PC mit einer R9 390, wo das doch momentan eine der beliebtesten und zukunftssichersten Karten hier ist?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Weils eine AMD Karte ist.
AMD kauft keiner.


----------



## Brehministrator (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weils eine AMD Karte ist.
> AMD kauft keiner.



Achso. Deshalb haben nach aktueller Grafikkarten-Umfrage auch circa 50% der PCGH-Nutzer eine AMD-Karte in Betrieb


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Ist aber so. PCGH hat früher schon Rechner mit AMD Karten angeboten. Hat nur keine Socke gekauft, daher wurde das wieder eingestampft.
Vielleicht kommt der nächste Versuch mit der Polaris im Sommer. Da würde ich mal ein Augenmerk drauf haben, je nach dem, wie gut sie ist.


----------



## Wolfgang_aut (28. März 2016)

Hallo! 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das richtig sehe dass dieses Motherboard einen Steckplatz für diese extrem schnellen ssd hat und ob der noch frei ist,  oder ob dort die crucial ssd drinnen steckt. 

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Meinst du den M.2 Steckplatz?
Verbaut ist eine normale Sata SSD. Der M.2 Steckplatz ist frei.


----------



## Wolfgang_aut (31. März 2016)

Ja danke. 
Bin leider längst nicht mehr auf dem laufenden bei all den ssd Typen. 
Wenn man dann die specs von komplett PCs auf diversen Seiten durchstöbert entdeckt man allerhand verwirrende dinge☺️. 
Mittlerweile habe ich den PC auch schon bestellt. ☺️


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2016)

Falls du Fragen zum Rechner hast, kannst du sie einfach stellen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Wolfgang_aut (2. April 2016)

Danke! 
Am Montag sollte er kommen . 
Bin schon recht neugierig...Muss ich eigentlich noch irgendwelche Lüfterprofile od.  ähnliches selber konfigurieren? (ich bekomme die Version mit Windows vorinstalliert) 
Danke im voraus für hilfreiche Antworten! 

LG Wolfgang


----------

